# Hawk



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

It snowed lightly through the night. When I woke up Cardi and I went for a walk and spotted this huge hawk perched way up on a tree overlooking the valley. Beautiful.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Cardi, it is a beautiful picture of the hawk in the tree. Was great that you had your camera with you.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

How pretty!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Gorgeous shot, I love hawks and owls!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Great shot! He looks cute all fluffed up.


----------

